# Identify this fish



## skools717 (Mar 29, 2008)

can anyone tell me the sientific name for this fish


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

SA eartheater of some sort by the look of it. Better pics would help.


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

nice metalic colours


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

_Guianacara owroewefi_


----------

